# Man, I did a dumb....



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Setting up the router for putting a rabbet in the back and bottom of some cabinet panels. Bosch 1617 mounted in the table. Unlock, adjust height, lock, test. Unlock, adjust height, lock test.... unlock, adjust height, test...

Suddenly the router drops out of the mount inside the table... running... lots of noise...

So I basically trashed a 1/2" shank, 3/4" carbide bit that was brand new AND beat the living snot out of the inside of my magnesium mount.

$50 for a new mount on amazon and $90 (yes *$90*) from a local place that has one in stock. Buying from Amazon would put me ANOTHER 4 or 5 days behind even with 2 day shipping. Found a whole 1617 on craigslist for $70 and went and bought it for the base. I end up with a spare router motor, but.... such is life. Haven't replaced the bit yet. 

Can't help but think what COULD have happened, especially if this was in an open-bottomed table. Could have dropped out, spinning, and hit a leg or foot. 

Must.....always.....keep.....brain.... ENGAGED. 

This time, it only cost me money. I don't want there to be a next time.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Had one drop out just BEFORE I was going to hit the GO button. Really made me stop and consider what COULD have happend. Like....what DID happen to you. Thanks for posting. Reminds us ALL to think.....think.....think again!
I still get nervous around my big JET table saw. And I hope I always will!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Charlie.. That one moment loss of concentration...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The best thing was you didn't get hurt, I'll bet you'll check the clamp more often from now on.
We all have those days that we feel like we are behind and when you have to adjust and readjust tools you feel like you are getting even farther behind. First you go too far then not far enough ..... then we forget the important things like tightening this screw or that screw, forget to use a push stick and don't take the time to put the guard back on the machine. Then we are reminded, hopefully with out bodily injury, that we forgot something. These mistakes may cost us money, but we can look at it like paying for a lesson in safety.

Thanks for posting this so others people might slow down and think "before I turn this tool on have I done everything I should have done?".

Glad you are not hurt!


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad you are OK Charlie. Could have been really bad.
Good thing, you now have a new router, and no trips to the emergency room, or worse.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

damn that is scary. i'm glad nothing worse happened.


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad your alright Charlie,

I see alot of those types of incidents, but different outcomes being a volunteer firefighter. Just went to a call the other night where a guy put his wood stove ashes in a plastic pale and then in his basement late at night before bed. Dont need to expalin the rest. He got out ok, but house took a beating.

We all have our wake up calls once in awhile.

Chris


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

I have that same router and I've left the locking lever open once. Nothing happened however thank goodness.

On the fixed base (mine was the kit with fixed and plunge bases), which is the one that I have in my table, it positively locks the router into place even with the big lever open - not that I'd want to trust it normally or run it that way. There's a spring loaded secondary thumb lever that's exposed once you release the primary lever. You have to depress that to release the router and move it up and down. The router won't move until you press the lever to release it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is why we always unplug the router when making adjustments or bit changes... Safety first. I have never had this happen but I think others must have. The new MRC23EVSK has a safety release lever that must be depressed to let the motor come out of either base.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

I will 2nd. Mike's post, on every router manual I have seen they press that point right up front..in big words and pictures.. like they say RTM..b/4 you use the tool.

===



Mike said:


> This is why we always unplug the router when making adjustments or bit changes... Safety first. I have never had this happen but I think others must have. The new MRC23EVSK has a safety release lever that must be depressed to let the motor come out of either base.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Having never owned a non plunge router, I'm having trouble figuring out what's happening here. 
If you don't lock after height adjustment, the motor can just drop out of the mount ?!
That sounds like a serious design flaw.
Secondly regarding some of the replies. 
How does unplugging it from the power ensure that you remember to lock after height adjustment ?

I ask, because I'd like to have a non plunge router so I can more easily incorporate it into jigs, and I'd never heard of this problem with them before.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many of the new routers come with a plunge base and a fixed base many use the fixed base in the router table and if you push the button the motor will drop right out, it's made so you can pull the motor out and replace the bit with one more easy.

But that's why you pull the plug b/4 doing anything on the router..

==



gav said:


> Having never owned a non plunge router, I'm having trouble figuring out what's happening here.
> If you don't lock after height adjustment, the motor can just drop out of the mount ?!
> That sounds like a serious design flaw.
> Secondly regarding some of the replies.
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gavin, the main purpose of the combo kits is to save money. Instead of buying two routers the motor is designed to be easily removed and replaced in the bases as needed. Once the adjustments have been completed a toggle lever locks the motor in position.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

PigBear said:


> I have that same router and I've left the locking lever open once. Nothing happened however thank goodness.
> 
> On the fixed base (mine was the kit with fixed and plunge bases), which is the one that I have in my table, it positively locks the router into place even with the big lever open - not that I'd want to trust it normally or run it that way. There's a spring loaded secondary thumb lever that's exposed once you release the primary lever. You have to depress that to release the router and move it up and down. The router won't move until you press the lever to release it.


You're wrong. That secondary lever won't stop it from dropping. Here's why:
I had the main clamp open but the secondary was locked into a stop. The router motor ROTATED in the base, causing the secondary to slide out of the hole (sideways). The secondary WILL stop it from dropping straight down, BUT it won't stop it from rotating and when it does that, the stops no longer work. That's how mine dropped.

Don't trust it.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Mike said:


> This is why we always unplug the router when making adjustments or bit changes... Safety first. I have never had this happen but I think others must have. The new MRC23EVSK has a safety release lever that must be depressed to let the motor come out of either base.


Yup, it was unplugged for making the changes, it's when I was done, plugged back in, and I started feeding a piece into it that it dropped.


----------

